# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline Vĩnh Long

## CKD

CKD đang ở Vĩnh Long, có anh em nào ở khu vực đó không nhỉ?
Off bia đen cái nào?

----------


## cnclaivung

chuyển Vùng sao đại ca

----------


## Thanhvudt

nói sớm a ở ĐT chạy qua off  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

ĐT là Đồng Tháp à?
CKD ở ĐT chứ đâu.

----------


## Thanhvudt

uhm a biết mà, a cũng ở Đt chứ đâu, mìh có làm ăn chung rồi mà  :Smile: , a Vũ ở TM.

----------


## CKD

Thấy nick quen quen, đoán chắc vậy, hehe.

----------

